# Orange Lakes in Orlando???



## traceyjs (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, we are planning a trip to Orlando in June 2009 (family of four).  What is Orange Lakes like?   Are there other timeshares that are better to stay in?  Are there any timeshares we would avoid?  Thanks.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 7, 2008)

There are tons of nice TSs in Orlando.  Some have more amenitites others do not.  Truthfully, I have gone to Orlando for the last 5 years in a row and have never stayed at a bad TS.  With that said, I prefer more amenitites as we usually stay 9 days to 14 days each time we go, and aren't in the parks all the time.  We usually split our trip up with Orlando, and the beach.  The best places I have stayed are Bonnet Creek, Sheraton Vistana, Orange Lake, Hilton Grand, DVCs and my friend stays at Marriott Horizons & Marriott Cypres Harbor which is great too.  Why I like these over the others I have stayed at: service, and onsite restaurants, tons to do onsite, and some even have room service.  So when we go, we usually put these places on the top of our list.  However, if we have the ability to try a new place out that has tons of amenities we usually will try out a new place.  We are going to Vacation Village at Parkway this Nov. and Orlando International next Nov.


----------



## Denise (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you plan to visit Disney or Universal parks? Sea World?  If you narrow down a physical location closest to   most of the things you want to do that will help w/ the selection as there are so many to choose from.


----------



## JLB (Mar 7, 2008)

If you will use the Search function (look up along the top, to the right) you will find more than enough stuff about OL and other Orlando resorts.


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks all.  I have just joined this site this week so thanks for the tip - I'll use the search function.  We need to stay close to Disney stuff although we will hire a car.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 7, 2008)

Sheraton Vistana, Bonnet Creek and any Disney Vacation Club resort is closest to Disney.  If you want to see the resorts closest to Disney search Lake Buena Vista, FL (not just Orlando which will pull up Kissimee as well)


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks again - your information is fantastic!  I've just joined and am now a paid member, although I don't know when they change the 'guest' logo.  You guys have all really convinced me - this is a great site!


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 8, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Sheraton Vistana, Bonnet Creek and any Disney Vacation Club resort is closest to Disney.  If you want to see the resorts closest to Disney search Lake Buena Vista, FL (not just Orlando which will pull up Kissimee as well)



Sheraton Vistana is not closest to Disney as shown on this map, http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html.  Bonnet Creek, Silver Lake, and Orange Lake border Disney property.  Because of the size of Disney property, a guest at Sheraton Vistana will arrive quicker at Downtown Disney but OLCC and Silver Lake will be on property quicker at the Animal Kingdom.  Vacation Village at Parkway, Cypress Resort and others will also get you on Disney property quicker than Vistana.  The key here is not which resort gets you quicker onto Disney property but to recognize that the location of the resorts may put you closer to certain areas of Disney than other properties will.  You can't beat the location of Bonnet Creek, the onsite Disney hotels, and DVC properties for location.  Vacation Village, Cypress, OLCC, Silver Lake, and others also have good locations.  Vistana has a nice location but I don't think it is as close to Disney as the others.  We need to be realistic and point out that we are only talking a couple minutes difference between these resorts in arriving at Disney.


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

The feedback is great, I think I'm on the right track if we get into Orange Lakes - even though the reviews are not that great.  Anyone want to reassure me???


----------



## Peter J (Mar 8, 2008)

traceyjs said:


> The feedback is great, I think I'm on the right track if we get into Orange Lakes - even though the reviews are not that great.  Anyone want to reassure me???




As JLB suggested, if you use the search function above, you will find that Orange Lake is possibly the most discussed timeshare resort on this forum! 

As far as the reviews are concerned, I'm a believer in the old adage that no news is good news, and that when there is some news it tends to be bad news!

A lot of people love Orange Lake (including me and my family, so much so that we travel from Scotland every Easter to be there), while others have had not so good experiences, but then I think that's the same all over, and since it's such a very big resort (you need your car to get around) it all won't be perfect all the time. But if I were you, I wouldn't worry unduly!  

Have a great trip.


----------



## veenstra56 (Mar 8, 2008)

I happen to be a fan of Orange Lake, and I think you'd probably be very happy with your stay there.  It is close to the parks, and the resort is beautiful. I won't get into the "bad" resorts, but I can tell you that there are several outstanding timeshares around Orlando.  

Here is a list of some of the more highly thought-of Orlando resorts, based on personal stays and from visits and feedback (in no particular order):

-Sheraton Vistana _Villages_ 
-Disney Vacation Club (There are currently 6 on Disney property)
-Bonnet Creek Resort
-Marriott Vacation Club (there are 5 or 6 around Orlando)
-Hilton Grand Vacation Club (2 in the Orlando area)
-Cypress Harbour

Please understand that this is just off the top of my head, but I'd be happy to stay at any of these.  Others on this site who are truly experts (I'm not) will have their opinions, too.  The best advice I could give is to do your homework.  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 8, 2008)

My number 1 choice for RCI is Hiltons, either one; a close second, Vistana Villages; distant third, probably Vacation Village at Parkway.  

Unit quality is very important to us.  Nice whirlpool tubs and comfortable king-sized beds and clean units are what we want on vacation.  Vacation Village at Parkway has gorgeous units, but there is a lack of amenities that many people really want, plus the units are tall and packed close together.   

We stayed at Orange Lake and the grounds are gorgeous with lots of amenities, but we had a much older unit, so our next stay there will be in early October at the newest section--River Island.  I want to change my mind about the place.


----------



## cindi (Mar 8, 2008)

Did I miss it somewhere what trading company you can use?

It makes a huge difference if you can only use RCI versus using both RCI or II. 

I haven't personally stayed at Orange Lake, but from what I have read, and was already mentioned, it is a massive resort. IE you have to drive to get anywhere, including the pools, usually.

What type of resort do you like? Do you like huge places with a lot of ammenities or do you prefer a smaller, more intimate feel where you can walk wherever you you want to go?


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 8, 2008)

We've never stayed at huge resorts (since we've had timeshare).  All timeshares down this end of the world are small and you get to know everybody around you.  Some of the bigger resorts around us have 50 units!  It's hard to even imagine a resort where you have to drive to go to the pool!


----------



## JLB (Mar 9, 2008)

Each Village has a pool, some more than one, so you *can* walk to a pool, but some of the walks are a tad long.

Now, if you want a hot tub, that's a different matter.  OLCC is not hot-tub friendly and there are very few of them.

When we were in the North Village, we went to Splash Lagoon, in the North Village, but it was a drive.  When we wanted to hot tub, which the little ones like, too, go back and forth from the pool to it, we loaded up and went to the East Village.

They last time we were there, Christmas, 2006, we did RI the first day while waiting for our unit, and never went back.  Us big uns and the little uns preferred the pool/hot tub combination in the East Village.

There are buses, but most folks don't like standing and waiting, so they just drive.

There are locations that have what we consider to be a lot of traffic for a private resort.  There are beaucoup white resort vehicles running around, especially housekeeping, groundskeeping, sales and engineering.  Housekeeping and engineering are located by the tennis courts in the North Village, alongside the tollway.  They have their own road, so they don't use the North Village roads.



traceyjs said:


> We've never stayed at huge resorts (since we've had timeshare).  All timeshares down this end of the world are small and you get to know everybody around you.  Some of the bigger resorts around us have 50 units!  It's hard to even imagine a resort where you have to drive to go to the pool!


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks. Don't know what RI means, but we can always ring before we come and request a unit in a particular village.


----------



## JLB (Mar 10, 2008)

River Island, which was not there when we sat in the East Village hot tub with two Aussie cousins Week 1, 2004, and discussed their 8 weeks a year in Orlando, that year 5 of them at OL.



traceyjs said:


> Thanks. Don't know what RI means, but we can always ring before we come and request a unit in a particular village.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 10, 2008)

traceyjs said:


> Thanks. Don't know what RI means, but we can always ring before we come and request a unit in a particular village.



Yes you can put in a request.  Just wanted to make sure you know that OL looks at owner requests first.  And even then it's possible for an owner to not be able to secure the village they want.  That personally has not happened to us in over 60 visits but I have read on TUG from a couple of other owners that did not get their request honored.

In 2009 this will not be a factor any longer...as OL will be split into 4 different resort ID's.  And the exchange you accept will show which village it is for before you accept it.


----------



## JLB (Mar 10, 2008)

Take it one step further, and show the specific unit on the exchange confirmation, and think of how much energy would be saved, eliminating all the electricity needed to send these posts about unit assignement!  

Just trying to be *GREEN*.  I hear that's cool.   



timetraveler said:


> And the exchange you accept will show which village it is for before you accept it.


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see these massive resorts!  I'm loving all the chat about which village and all that.  I assumed you just book and all rooms are the same!  Maybe we just see what happens and take what we can get because we're going to be out most of the time at the attractions.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't noticed that much Tug talk about specific "unit" assignment.  Of course units have been discussed....but the vast majority of OL threads and posts have been more along the lines of Village assignment, (i.e. not wanting to be placed in the older section of the west village).  That and amenities....good or certain lack there of.....are what I remember personally replying too the most often.


----------



## JLB (Mar 10, 2008)

Although I am not an owner, I have been familiar with and kept up with the goings-on at OL, for 20 years.  I consider my situation that of unbiased interest, since I don't have a dog in the fight.  I understand why some people love the place and some people don't.  Me and mine, all 11 of us, are the same, loving some things but not others.

If you check out tripadvisor reviews you will see that they are all over the place.

Actually, many of the discussions here *have* been about unit assignment and condition of units.  In more recent times the discussion has turned to OL's points program, Global Access.

But, still, much of the discussion *is* about which_ village_, which units, what units have been rehabbed, the chances of getting a newly rehabbed unit v. a crappy one.  That is still very much on people mind.  People would like to know where they are going to spend their vacation, in what conditions, and most who post seem to wish they had more say in it.

I recently said, 

_"It has often been said here that someone must have been talking about a different resort, because the report was so different than their own experience. It is normally, unfortunately, said in a challenging or discrediting manner, as if the other person could not possibly have been at the same place and had such a radically different experience.

After several years hearing that, I have concluded that different people do, in fact, have different experiences at OL. I believe some get a wonderful unit, great service, beautiful weather, and have a great time, while others the same week, get a crappy unit, no service, the wind is from the east so they smell the Reedy Creek water treament plant, there is litter and filth around their building, and small engine noise starts outside their bedroom windows at 5:00 AM.

I believe both happen, through no fault of or credit to either person. It just happens."_

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64321&highlight=OLCC



traceyjs said:


> I can't wait to see these massive resorts!  I'm loving all the chat about which village and all that.  I assumed you just book and all rooms are the same!  Maybe we just see what happens and take what we can get because we're going to be out most of the time at the attractions.


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 10, 2008)

The more I hear, the more nervous I get!  We're spending so much money to come to the US - you want it to be as great as possible.  For those of you looking at travelling to Australia, each resort pretty much has uniform units.  You just don't see such great extremes.  You might get renovated and non renovated, but the differences aren't extreme and because the resorts are so much smaller, you don't get such different location experiences.  Service is another story though.  A lot of that depends on how you interact with people.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 10, 2008)

traceyjs said:


> The more I hear, the more nervous I get!  We're spending so much money to come to the US - you want it to be as great as possible.  For those of you looking at travelling to Australia, each resort pretty much has uniform units.  You just don't see such great extremes.  You might get renovated and non renovated, but the differences aren't extreme and because the resorts are so much smaller, you don't get such different location experiences.  Service is another story though.  A lot of that depends on how you interact with people.



Tracey....I'm sorry you are being made to feel nervous about your upcoming vacation.   I certainly don't want you to feel that way.  OL is a breathtaking resort with more amenities than any other timeshare in the world.  It's located so conveniently to a vast array of restaurants and entertainment.

Granted....as with any resort....or hotel for that matter....you can have a problem with your room/unit.  But for those relatively few posts that talk about a negative experience at (OL), in comparison, there are literally hundreds upon hundreds of people staying in that same resort, the very same week,  in a unit they consider to be awesome.   The odds of having exactly what you want is in your favor. 

Respectfully submitted by a proud OL owner.


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words Vickie - I'm confused and nervous in a good way!  But you have reassured me.  I think it would take a totally horrendous situation to ruin our holiday and that's just not going to happen.  But can't thank you enough for your reassurance - Tracey


----------



## JLB (Mar 10, 2008)

The purpose of my posts are not to alarm you, not to spoil your vacation before you get a chance to take.  I don't want to be portrayed as the curmudgeon going around raining on your parade.

I am a logical person and I deal with facts.  You can find the same facts yourself, without being told what is what.

I want you to have the best vacation you can.

By the same token, there have been some very unhappy campers who felt they were overhyped here about OLCC and very disappointed once they got there.  Just from my foggy memory, put Bassangler in the search function.

Ah, heck, here it is:  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24259&highlight=OLCC

My point is that his expectations were way too high, built up by things he had read here.  It's hard for any resort to live up to same of the things that are said here. 

There have been others. 

When we give advice on the Internet, we assume an obligation. 

Being realistic, the odds are in your favor.  The odds that check-in will be relatively smooth, the odds that you will get a nice unit, the odds that the pools will not overcrowded, the odds that you will get good service, the odds that . . . well, you know, in a big place with a sizeable city worth of people moving out and moving in each week, stuff happens.  

The odds are not 100% and no one can make them 100%.

Bassangler had been assured that he would love the place.

Like I said in Post 4, there is a Search function here and you can use it to get a wide variety of opinions.  Don't rely on just mine or just anyone else's.

I mentioned the Aussie cousins from 2004.  I gave them TUG information when I saw them in the EV hot tub.  Not long ago, one of them showed up here, following up on that referral, and we had a nice chat.  They had worked out their OL angst and were giving the place another try.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 10, 2008)

The thread highlited is now 2 years old.  Bringing it current.....to now.  The entire West Village is being gutted and given an incredible beautiful revision. 

Many of those units have already been fully gutted and are finished out with granite counter tops, high end appliances and electronics...along with gorgeous interior furnishings.  The Clubhouse is being given a complete overhaul and the pool complex too.


----------



## veenstra56 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am on the opposite end of the spectrum from Vickie (timetraveler) in that I have next to no knowledge of OL.

That said, I recently purchased an OL timeshare, sight unseen, based on recommendations from friends/neighbors.  After my purchase, I researched OL in earnest on sites like tripadvisor.com and this one.  Like you, the more I read, the more nervous I became.  Well, over Christmas my family and I finally got to see OL firsthand while on vacation at another Orlando resort.

All that I can tell you is that you shouldn't worry.  My family and I were extremely impressed with OL, even the West Village (which is the oldest part of OL).  The resort is beautiful, and I am not easily impressed.  The pools are amazing, and the grounds are very well maintained.  The resort is very convenient to Disney, as well.  By the way, the resort is massive, and I too would strongly recommend a car.

Again, I am in no way an OL expert, but I am familiar with several Orlando-area timeshares, and from what I've seen OL compares favorably with the better resorts in the area.

I can understand your concern, especially coming so far.  And while anyone can have problems anywhere (I'm sure people have had bad stays at the Four Seasons), I think you'll really like OL.  Take my opinion with a grain of salt, but members like Vickie and Gary (gjw007) really know what they are talking about.

Best of luck to you, and I sincerely hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## tombo (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't worry for a second, Orange Lake is a great resort. It has many pools of all sizes, 3 or 4 golf courses, a lake with boat rentals and a sand beach, putt putt golf, restaurants, bars, a lazy river, water slides, and so much to do that you might want to spend several days at the resort without visiting any theme parks. I know I could spend a week there without getting bored. It is a large resort and you have to drive to some areas, but you couldn't have all of the amenities and activities if the resort was small. Get ready to have fun and you will probably waqnt to return to Orange Lake again in the future.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 10, 2008)

Were the highrises on S. Magnolia Ct. refurbished also?  

I purposely took a 2 bedroom at River Island for 10/5 to avoid the older areas.  We will soon see!


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 10, 2008)

traceyjs said:


> The more I hear, the more nervous I get!  We're spending so much money to come to the US - you want it to be as great as possible.  For those of you looking at travelling to Australia, each resort pretty much has uniform units.  You just don't see such great extremes.  You might get renovated and non renovated, but the differences aren't extreme and because the resorts are so much smaller, you don't get such different location experiences.  Service is another story though.  A lot of that depends on how you interact with people.



Tracey,

I'm sorry to hear that you are getting nervous.  I'm afraid that I could probably bring up information on most resorts that would make you question the decision.  The worst reports (feces on the walls) I have read have been for Disney resorts and those are generally held in high standards by most everyone.  Like Vickie, I am biased toward OLCC as it is my favorite resort and one that I have stayed in probably 25 times or so over the last 7 years.  I own at DVC and Vacation Village at Parkway which has been mentioned by others and I prefer OLCC.  I do acknowledge that what I am looking for may not be what others are looking for.  I enjoy larger, wide-open resorts such as OLCC and Diamond Resort Powhattan Planation (you may feel the need to drive to the pool at this resort as well).   I have yet to get a bad unit and this includes my stays in the West Village which seem to get the most negative comments.

Each section of the resort is different than the other but that is a plus, not a negative.  I'm not a fan of sterilized resorts where everything is the same.  There is something to be said for standardization but if every resort is exactly the same, I wonder what is the draw to the resort since the next resort is exactly the same?  

There was a nice smaller resort that I have stayed at near Daytona Beach called the Sea Shells, I believe, that fits the description that you gave for Australian resorts.  It was small enough that you got to know everybody by the end of the week.

Here are some URL's that I have made showing OLCC.

Golf Villas (West Village)
River Island Misc 
River Island Pool
River Island Units


----------



## swift (Mar 10, 2008)

We were at Orange Lake over Christmas week and had a wonderful time. If you go into TUG reviews, Orange Lake Country Club and click on View All Images the bottom 4 are of our villa and of the Lazy River taken during that trip. Don't worry you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## JLB (Mar 10, 2008)

There is a danger in promising too much, not warning of possible shortcomings.

There is a danger in causing alarm of things that may not come to pass.  

Some of us try to take the middle ground, complimenting the good while warning of the bad.

It is not a precise art, but we do the best we can, with good intentions.

As I have said for years, we have never had a bad unit at OL.  We have never had what could be considered a bad vacation.  But, while we have been there, and elsewhere, we have met people who have. 

I wish you, and everyone, the best vacation wherever you stay.

PS:  If you will read post 21 of the thread I linked, you will see that I said the same thing I am saying now, that it is best not to have your expectations too high.  I also notice that the complaints in that thread are not just about the conditions of units.  If you really read what all there said (and I was not one of them) the focus of the dissatisfaction was primarily in how OL responded to their various problems.

Your experience will be whatever it will be.


----------



## JLB (Mar 11, 2008)

Another good thing is that OL's founder was never found guilty of sexual harassment, inappropriate sexual advances, groping a female employee, and exposing himself.  

That would be Westgate.


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 11, 2008)

*To all of you - an enormous thanks!*  I've just realised that I can type my messages, but because no-one knows me, the tone of my message can be misread.  To all of you, every single post has been fantastic and very useful.  I know that we'll have a fantastic time and I'm not really worried.  I would rather have your honest feedback, but I truly think that all will be well.  Thanks also for the photos.  Be assured, I'm still smiling!


----------



## saf512 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Tracey,

We have stayed at Orange lake the last two years, first year in an older unit and second year in a newer unit.  We had a blast both years, that's why we went back the second year.  There is so much to do at the resort itself you don't even need to leave it.  It is very big and they do have a shuttle but we used the car to get around.  For the most part you only eat and sleep in the unit so I wouldn't get hung up on the unit too much.  Besides a vacation is what you make it.  Have fun.

Mike


----------



## bonniedwan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Orange Lake question?*

Can anybody tell me what the west village is like? I have an opportunity for a trade into OL at the west village, but I cannot seem to find any info on the specific different areas of the resort.

You can email me directly with any info at bonniedwan@comcast.net

Thank you for any and all help!  

Bonnie Johnston


----------



## swift (Mar 11, 2008)

bonniedwan said:


> Can anybody tell me what the west village is like? I have an opportunity for a trade into OL at the west village, but I cannot seem to find any info on the specific different areas of the resort.
> 
> You can email me directly with any info at bonniedwan@comcast.net
> 
> ...



Become a TUG member and you will have access to all of the reviews. There are reviews for the West Village, listed as Orange Lake Country Club, as well as Orange Lake River Island, which is concidered the East Village. I can not remember is there is a seperate one for North Village or not.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 11, 2008)

Until 2009, the West Village includes the obvious west village, the North Village and the East Village.  River Island has it's own distinction.

Once Jan 2009 get's here there will be 4 separate villages.  It will be West Village, North Village, East Village and River Island.


----------



## tombo (Mar 11, 2008)

Bonnie scroll up 6 posts from yours. Gary has some great pictures of a west village  OLCC unit.


----------



## JLB (Mar 12, 2008)

In summary, you can be assured of a wonderful week at OL.  You will not have any problems.  That has been guaranteed.

And, if you do, as in the past, those who promised you won't have any problems will be here to apologize and offer their assistance.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 18, 2008)

*Not bad, rather nice actually...*

Ok, I was a little concerned with staying here, but am very happy and surprised with my West Village accomadations, in a refurbished room.  I must admit, going up in the elevators I was rather dissappointed because they were dirty, but when I opened the door to my 2 bedroom condo I was sooooo happy.  Everything was new, nicely decorated, clean and in working order.  The service from the front desk and all other areas were surperb, and as a Bonnet Creek owner made me want to stay here just as often.  So thanks everyone for the good and bad, I am just happy I got lucky!


----------



## JLB (Mar 18, 2008)

A common reaction.

Us'ns, too are put off by the filth and litter in some of the common areas (especially those areas set aside for nature) simply a result of neglect.  But, once in our _villas_, we have always been pleased.

You would think some of the folks running around with OL outfits on could bend over and pick up trash.  But, that is probably not in their job descriptions, probably something someone else is supposed to do.



lprstn said:


> I must admit, going up in the elevators I was rather dissappointed because they were dirty, but when I opened the door to my 2 bedroom condo I was sooooo happy.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 18, 2008)

Iprstn.....glad your vacation was great, and your OL experience was too.   I'm counting the weeks off til my next visit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 18, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Ok, I was a little concerned with staying here, but am very happy and surprised with my West Village accomadations, in a refurbished room.  I must admit, going up in the elevators I was rather dissappointed because they were dirty, but when I opened the door to my 2 bedroom condo I was sooooo happy.  Everything was new, nicely decorated, clean and in working order.  The service from the front desk and all other areas were surperb, and as a Bonnet Creek owner made me want to stay here just as often.  So thanks everyone for the good and bad, I am just happy I got lucky!



Bonnet Creek is a very special resort.  We were there in early February and really loved the regular two bedroom units.  The place is very clean everywhere.  I used the restroom by the pool/ lazy river, and was so impressed with the facilities for showering.  I would much rather shower by the pool and go up to the unit to rest.  I hope it stays that way because it would be a shame for Wyndham to let it go.  I doubt they will.  Gotta love those Fairfield points!   

I was one of the disappointed exchangers into Orange Lake.  It's been way over four years now, maybe even six???, so maybe we will have a different impression after our visit to River Island.  There is a good chance that some good friends will join us that week.  I want to impress them with timeshare because their last stay in Orlando was at the Orlando International Resort (cannot remember the name), and it was not very nice.  It's a Wyndham that was acquired.  They loved the activities and ate breakfast free every day, but other than that, it was a disappointment.


----------

